# Co-housing in Spain for expats



## 2016expat (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi, fellow expats! Do any of you know of co-housing projects in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are a few, and they are growing in popularity. Google brings up this guide: Cohousing y vivienda colaborativa en España. Cohousing Spain Not sure how many are specifically for "expats" though.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

There's this one that they're trying to get up and running near where I live. But definitely not only for expats. cohousing cuslar sevilla


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There was one in Almuñeca una vida buena almuñécar | Un proyecto de co-vivienda para personas mayores de 55 años – A co-housing project for people over 55 (wordpress.com) but I haven't heard from them for a while 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are lots, but don't know of anything for expats, but if you search cohousing in Spain some English options come up


----------

